# Sigg v. Klean Kanteen v. Nalgene



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I've been a Nalgene fan since way back. We've ditched the polycarbonates and only have the "safe" UVPE #2 white ones now. No complaints. Siggs and KKs are getting big attention now and I'm wondering if it's worth switching/adding some new bottles to the collection.

Some comparisons:

Place of manufacture:
- Sigg: Switzerland
- Nalgene: USA
- KK: China

Materials:
- Sigg: aluminum with "safe" water-based liner
- Nalgene: "safe" #2 plastic
- KK: stainless steel (may have nickel content also)

Cute factor:
-Sigg: lots of prints, super cute
- Nalgene: utilitarian white plastic with blue lid
- KK: industrial steel with dorky logo

Ease of use:
- Sigg: several styles of tops (screw-in or flip open), lightweight
- Nalgene: only screw-on tops but wide and narrow mouth both available, lightweight
- KK: several styles of tops including Avent style sippy spout, top-heavy

Cost:
- Sigg: about $20 for 1L
- Nalgene: about $8 for 1L
- KK: About $20 for 1L

Other:
- Sigg: screw lids are totally detachable (pro: not in the way; con: could get lost), screw lids have loop for attaching to bags, etc.; available in many sizes
- Nalgene: lids are attached with loop (pro: can't lose it or change it; con: can get in the way; attachable to bags, etc.; lids can double as tiny cup for toddlers (with help!); available in 2 sizes
- KK: lids are detachable (see Sigg); available in 2 sizes

I'm going to try a Sigg but can anyone give me compelling reasons to ditch my "safe" Nalgenes?

Feel free to add to my comparison list, too!
-


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I just bought an adorable nalgene bottle with the life is good logo on it for my own use - got it at Dick's Sporting goods and they had nalgene bottles for as cheap as $4.99.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I bought DH a Kleen Kanteen because he hates drinking out of plastic. I chose it over the Sigg because the opening is big enough to put ice cubes into.

However, I bought the 40 oz size thinking it would be a good replacement for the 32 oz nalgene, and it's a bit too big, I think the 27 would have been a better choice. Mail order.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Are any/all of these bottles freezer safe? DD does not have a refrigerator at school, so I want to freeze water for her overnight so that it will thaw and still be cold at lunchtime. I am not sure which bottle to get.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

I have both SIGG and KK (for me and toddler DD). I just got a Thermos (stainless steel exterior and interior) for DD and like it best--it's a straw top (which she prefers) that closes (leak proof). They also make a sippy (Fogoo line) cup.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My kids love their sigg bottles. THey have such cute designs.


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Dont put Sigg bottles in the freezer! They burst!


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

I love my Kleen Kanteens! I have 3 or 4 of them & I would never go back to nalgeen or nalgeen type bottles again. I have a few Nalgeen bottles too but I will never buy them again is what I guess I should have wrote.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't speak about Nalgene because I haven't tried one but we have both KK and Sigg and I like the Sigg better. The lip of the Sigg feels more "pleasing" to me. OK, that doesn't sound right but "comfortable" isn't the right word either. I just don't care for the shape of the KK lip against my lip.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

double post


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.corporateswine.net/nalgene2.html
http://www.colorado.edu/StudentGroup...s/nalgene.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalgene
http://www.thismagazine.ca/issues/2007/07/nalgene.php
nalgene sucks.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

KK all the way!

Nalgene sells contraptions used in barbaric animal testing
http://www.rmad.org/nalgene.html

and the sigg I found are poor quality and chip. (the kids cups anyway) ours lasted all of a few months


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Our Siggs did chip as they dented but some of mine I have since 1999 - and these beong to the kids. Though by virtue of Murphy's Law I added both KK and let the girls pick out new Sigg bottles and they have already lost 2 of the Sigg. $$$$ They are pretty but it made me sick so we are sticking with the KK for them. I have avoided the plastic, even the nalgene. I use the Sigg because I am allergic to nickel.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

one of our Siggs actually got a hole in it from a 'dent'!







:


----------



## Kitsune6 (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellymama* 
http://www.corporateswine.net/nalgene2.html
http://www.colorado.edu/StudentGroup...s/nalgene.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalgene
http://www.thismagazine.ca/issues/2007/07/nalgene.php
nalgene sucks.

Crap crap crap!!! I just bought the kids new nalgene bottles. I decided that since they were made in the usa and weren't $20 bucks that I'd made the right decision. I can't stand the sound of metal on metal so Klean Kanteen was instantly out. The sigg with their scary sounding epoxy coating that no one will confirm what it's made out of plus the $20 price tag was enough for me to overlook it.

I thought since it's only for water and cold water at that we'd be ok. Looks like I needed to do more research







:


----------

